# Lashe Onamusi Youtube: lashe_babyy Get To Know Me! :)



## lashebabyy (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello loves,

  My name is Lashe Onamusi! I just joined this spektra forum and I see lots of talent! I have a youtube channel and the link is: <deleted by mod>  Please go watch, comment, and subscribe! I am very outgoing, and I like to meet and network with new people! Thanks for taking the time out to know more about me!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 17, 2013)

Welcome to Specktra Lashe! Please remember to follow forum rules by only linking personal sites in your signature. You cannot link them in posts. Thanks!


----------



## lashebabyy (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm not quite sure how to do that..


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 17, 2013)

Go to My Profile, and scroll down until you see Forum Signature. You should be able to edit it from there.


----------



## lashebabyy (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't see Forum Signature on my page.  And when I got to 'edit my signature' in the drop down menu from my name in the top right corner it tells me I'm not permitted to make that change...


----------



## Jessica (Dec 18, 2013)

Welcome to Specktra!!  I'm sure @gildedangel will assist you in editing your signature. Thanks!


----------



## lashebabyy (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello Loves, 
  I Have Recently Changed My Youtube Channel! My New Channel Is iLasheCreations! Please Go And Subscribe & Watch My Videos! Thanks So Much Loves!


----------

